# Trivia 9/26



## luckytrim (Sep 26, 2018)

trivia 9/26
DID YOU KNOW...
A group of ferrets is called a "business."


1. What is the name of the 1989 psychological thriller  starring Al Pacino 
and Ellen Barkin, that shares its title with a 1959 number one  song by Phil 
Phillips?
2. What is the name of the two-wheeled cart used in Harness  Racing ?
3. Name the actor who won his car's class at the 24 Hours in  Daytona (in 
1995) ...
4. What humorous verse form, with the same name as a town and  county in 
Ireland ?
5. What was the stage name of the diminutive  nineteenth-century US show-man 
Charles Sherwood Stratton?
(Hint ; "General ___ _____" )
6. An early sign of the onset of Alzheimer's disease is the  loss of which 
'Sense' ?
  a. - Hearing
  b. - Taste
  c. - Touch
  d. - Smell
7. Where on your body would you find your 'Axilla'  ?
8. What is the colorful term for something that is more  trouble than it is 
worth ?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
The first pencils were made in the 1500’s in England.  They  consisted of 
graphite sticks wrapped in thin strips of Pig  skin.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. 'Sea of Love'
2. Sulky
3. Paul Newman
4. Limerick
5. Tom Thumb
6. - d
7. Your Armpit
8. White Elephant

CRAP !!
At first, sticks of graphite were wrapped with string, and the  string was 
slowly unwound as needed as the writing core wore down. Later  on, graphite 
was inserted between two slats tied together or into wooden  sticks that were 
hollowed out by hand to create the first wood-cased pencils.


----------

